# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Dikke buik weg-hoe?

## *FloWeR*

Hoi hoi,

Ik ben een 13-jarig iemand, en ik heb een vraagje, ik heb een nogal dikke buik, echtwaar, zijn hier bepaalde oefeningen ofzo voor om dit tegen te gaan? Ik ben 1m70, en 45kg, maar ik heb echt een te dikke buik, eerst dacht ik aan laxeerpillen, maar dat is, naar wat er verder over op deze site staat, niet echt goed voor je... Ik zit er echt mee, mensen vinden me te dun :Frown: , maar ik vind m'n buik echt te dik, net alsof ik zwanger ben...
Weet iemand een oplossing? Dat zou erg fijn zijn :Smile: .

Doei doei!

----------


## imen

heey ik zou echt geen laxeerpillen gebruiken die zijn echt niet goed zit je zo op school en dan begin je meteen te schijten wat je moet doen is buikoefeningen voor dat je gaat slapen dat helpt echt en minder junkfood eten ik vind je ook te dun meer eten maar dan gezond ik ben 1m65 en ik weeg 42kg mensen denken dat ik annorectia heb ik weet niet hoe je het schrijft maar goed

----------


## Gwenix

> Hoi hoi,
> 
> Ik ben een 13-jarig iemand, en ik heb een vraagje, ik heb een nogal dikke buik, echtwaar, zijn hier bepaalde oefeningen ofzo voor om dit tegen te gaan? Ik ben 1m70, en 45kg, maar ik heb echt een te dikke buik, eerst dacht ik aan laxeerpillen, maar dat is, naar wat er verder over op deze site staat, niet echt goed voor je... Ik zit er echt mee, mensen vinden me te dun, maar ik vind m'n buik echt te dik, net alsof ik zwanger ben...
> Weet iemand een oplossing? Dat zou erg fijn zijn.
> 
> Doei doei!


heeyeeyz
ik heb oowk een dikke buik maar bij mij zit het ook in de familie ik heb wel laxeerpillen gebruikt :Embarrassment:  en ik doe dat nogsteeds ik wil er wel heel graag vaaf kan jij me helpen? ik denk dat alles in mijn lichaam kapot gaat daaraan ik heb nu al 3 pakjes bijna op in 4 weken en mijn buikpijn wil niet meer ophouden :Frown:  wie wil mij helpen???? :Confused:

----------


## imen

> heeyeeyz
> ik heb oowk een dikke buik maar bij mij zit het ook in de familie ik heb wel laxeerpillen gebruikt en ik doe dat nogsteeds ik wil er wel heel graag vaaf kan jij me helpen? ik denk dat alles in mijn lichaam kapot gaat daaraan ik heb nu al 3 pakjes bijna op in 4 weken en mijn buikpijn wil niet meer ophouden wie wil mij helpen????


Hey je moet geen laxeershit meer gebruiken dat is zo zo slecht voor je je krijgt er alleen maar buikpijn van ga sporten kijk of er een sportschool bij jouw in de buurt is mij zus had ook eerst een dikke buik het was echt niet normaal ze ging 2 maanden naar de sportschool of 1 maand en nu bem bijna plat het helpt echt echt waar als dat niet lukt dan help ik je graagmet plan b :Wink:

----------


## Gwenix

imen,
bedankt voor je antwoord,
ik weet dat ik die pillen niet had moeten gan slikken maar ik ben nu 14 en ben al vanaf mijn 10de naar de sport school gegaan en dat hiep helaas niet veel en zodra ik een dag niet ging kwam ik gelijk weer aan... ik eet op zich niet veel en ik zou heel graag willen weten wat je plan b is  :Wink:

----------


## Gwenix

> Hey je moet geen laxeershit meer gebruiken dat is zo zo slecht voor je je krijgt er alleen maar buikpijn van ga sporten kijk of er een sportschool bij jouw in de buurt is mij zus had ook eerst een dikke buik het was echt niet normaal ze ging 2 maanden naar de sportschool of 1 maand en nu bem bijna plat het helpt echt echt waar als dat niet lukt dan help ik je graagmet plan b


ik zou zeggen wat is plan b want het helpt niet dat was het eerste wat ik probeerde en ikke sport egt heel veel want ik vind het leuk om te doen :Wink:

----------


## imen

Plan B is dat je (als je van je ouders mag) een priv&#233; trainer neemt dat helpt echt echt waar hij kan je helpen aankomen maar ook afvallen weet je wel kijk in de goudengids en daar vinden je allemaal dingen daarover hij maakt voor je een schema wat je allemaal moet doen en eten om af te vallen of je kan naar www.bibliotheek.nl en kijk links dan zie je stel een vraag en dan vraag je hoe dat moet enzo en ze sturen meteen een antwoord terug met de oplossing nou als dat niet helpt dan gaan naar plan .. wat komnt er na b oja c ik kan je ook helpen tot en met z hoor maak niet uit

----------


## Gwenix

oke plan B is een goed plan maar zo'n priv&#233; trainer kost nogal wat he en om eerlijk te zijn daar hebben wij thuis het geld niet voor
uhm... jah ik ben blij dat je wilt helpen en ik zou zeggen is plan c een goedkoper plan want jah ik zou t natuurlijk kunnen doen maar 1. mijn ouders vinden dat nooit goed en ze zullen de rede willen weten en ik heb dr gewoon het geld niet voor sorry

----------


## imen

keej ik snap het maak niet uit heb je al een bericht naar www.bibliotheek.nl gestuurd? probeer dat ff en probeer ook de kindertelefoon te bellen misschien weten zij ook wat anders kun je ook naar de g.g.d gaan of huisarts dat kan ook mrja ik moet ff eerst na denken en ik stuur je wel een oplossing

imen

----------


## meisje**

ik heb ook een veel te dikke buik ! 169 en weeg nu 49 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
veel te veel dus en mn benen mogen ook flink afvallen weet iemand wat ik moet doen in plaats van laxeerpille slikken ? xx

----------


## Gwenix

misschien moet je proberen om lkkr te gaan sporten  :Wink:  dan ben je ook even lkkr bezig. laxeerpillen (al zeg ik het zelf) zijn niet de enige oplossing... ik slik ze wel... maar het is zoiezo niet prettig. de eerste maand heb ik niet echt gesport ofzo en er gingen wel wat killo's af maar niet veel. nu ben ik ongeveer 5 maanden verder en ik ben al 15 kilo afgevallen.. ik sport echt heel veel.. in plaats van iedere ochtend op de fiets naar school ga ik lopen. dan doe ik er wel langer over maar ben ik wel langer in beweging. ik eet 'smiddags niks... dat is niet goed mja.. nja ik zou zeggen als je het nog niet doet ga lkkr sporten  :Smile:  suc6 en laat het me weten

----------


## meisje**

bij mij op school denken ze dat iik anorexia heb  :Confused:

----------


## Zwemmertje

> bij mij op school denken ze dat iik anorexia heb


Bij mij ook....als ik een keer niet eet, wordt ik meteen gewongen om hun eten op te eten!!! :Frown:

----------


## Gwenix

dat is wel kut jah.
Kijk ik zal eerlijk zijn ik heb anorexia... maar mijn vrienden letten er niet egt op.. en zo wel dan kunnen ze het goed verbergen  :Wink:

----------


## bloemetje*

hey mensen ik las dat sommige van jullie laxeermiddelen gebruiken of van plan zijn ze te gebruiken. mijn raad is STOPpen. echt waar! bedenk nou eens goed wat je aan het doen bent. je hebt een lichaam om er goed voor te zorgen en niet om het te verpesten. je hebt een buikje. nou en! er zijn zoveel mensen dien een buikje hebben, te dikke benen hebben, te dikke borsten hebben of zelfs te dikke tenen hebben. allemaal kleine kwaaltjes waar iedereen wel last van heeft zelfs juist die persoon waarvan jij denkt dat die perfect is kan haar dikke dijen verbergen door de juiste kleding te dragen. neem je jezelf zoals je bent. je bent uniek en bent zolang je die laxeermiddelen niet gebruikt nog gezond. je kunt die laxeermiddelen wel gebruiken omdat je denkt dat je te zwaar bent en misschien val je er wel van af, maar de schade aan de binnenkant van je lichaam is vergeleken met dat ene buikje ernstiger. je darmen kunnen scheuren, je lever wordt ziek en uiteindelijk heb je zelfs kans door de gevolgen van de schade aan de binnenkant van je lichaam te sterven ( zoals dat met een kennis van mijn moeder is gebeurd ). Dus mijn vraag aan jullie is: Wil je doormiddel van laxeermiddelen je lichaam van binnen schade toebrengen en de risico op jonger sterven nemen of ga je voor de gezonde manier en dat is een gezond eetpatroon aanhouden, zoals veel fruit en groente eten en lekker fitnessen in de sportschool, waardoor je de kans hebt om dat dikke buikje kwijt te raken en dat zelfs aan te houden?

Dus bedenk goed wat je echt wilt en verpest alsjeblieft niet je lichaam en je leven voor zoiets kleins. wees goed voor jezelf.

veel liefs en succes allemaal! 

lyss

----------


## lacuna

Dertien is ook wel jong. Het lichaam is dan meestal nog niet geproportioneerd. Soms hebben meisjes vanaf hun borsten beginnen te groeien een slankere buik , het vet in het lichaam wordt dan gebruikt om de borsten te vullen. Gebruik zoals vele mensen zeggen geen laxeermiddelen, da's veel te ongezond & je hebt er waarschijnlijk toch geen goed gevoel over. Eet gezond, eet niet te laat 's avonds( het lichaam verwerkt de vetten dan niet meer) & sport af & toe eens. Zo is het echt vol te houden & wordt sporten ook leuk. Doe het desnoods in clubverband.

----------


## Katja

weetje,

ik ben een beetje in shock om wat k hier allemaal lees..
dit zijn meisjes van 13/14 en ze praten over afvallen, laxeerpillen etc..
beseffen jullie wel dat jullie lichaam nog niet uitgegroeid is?
dat babyvet buikje van je rekt nog met de rest van je lichaam mee.. 
je groeit nog.. maar als jij nu al meteen ongezond gaat eten en jezelf op een dieet zet of laxeermiddelen gaat gebruiken,
zal je niet je ultieme lengte bereiken!

als je iets aan je buik wilt doen, 
koop zo een buikspieroefen apparaat, kost maar 20 a 30 euro.
spaar je zakgeld even een tijdje en doe elke dag een half uur buikoefeningen.

jeetje.. shockerend dit hoor

----------


## Agnes574

ik vind het ook schokkend wat ik hier allemaal lees!!!

met laxeerpillen maak je je lichaam kapot en kun je uitgedroogd raken,laat staan wat het allemaal aanricht aan je organen!!!

wees blij met je lichaam,koester het en zorg ervoor...vooral op zo'n jonge leeftijd!!!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## noel

hallo ,beste ,pillen slikken op jouw leeftijd is ni aan te raden ,laxeer pillen en zo. gezond eten vijf tot zes stuks fruit per dag,vezel rijke voeding ,verse groenten en vooral véééél water,veel sporten!,geen soft drinks ,geen fast food,geen slechte koolhydraten(snoep,pasteitjes),en op tijd een ontgiftings kuur,in de lente,waarom in de lente ,wel omdat de meeste mensen dan een verkouden zijn ,en verkouden wijst op ontgiftings verschijnselen,je lichaam ontdoet zich van zijn gifstoffen.als je vetgehalte van je lichaam te hoog is ,slagen die gifstoffen op in de vet laag gevolg zeer moeilijk vermageren ,zoniet on mogelijk.Voldoende eten ,geen dieet ,want anders gaat je lichaam overschakelen op overleving modus.Veel van deze dingen kan je raad plegen op google!!succes en beterschap

----------


## evadp

Niets schokerend.
Alle meisjes willen mooi en slank zijn, niet? Ahja, dat is een andere discussie.
Toen ik jouw leeftijd had, Flower, vond ik ook dat mijn buik te dik was...
Maar kijk, aangezien jij 1m70 bent en slechts 45kg weegt (dit is héél mager! Ik hoop dat je dat beseft!) hoef je je geen zorgen te maken over je buikje.. Dat groeit er écht gewoon uit.. Eet gewoon gezond, en dan loopt het wel los.

En als je graag iets van buikspieroefeningen wilt doen, doe dan aan buikdansen!  :Big Grin:  Doe ik elke dag en geloof me, zo creëer je een wespentaille  :Smile: 
Daarbij, heb je wel eens Trinny en Susannah gezien? Die hebben ook fantastische tips om een buikje te verhullen  :Wink: 
Veel groeten!

En het is niet genoeg te benadrukken: blijf vooral gezond eten en drinken!

----------

